# Look at the color of this one



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

New baby nubian girl named her neopolitan and call her polly


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is so cute! I love it and her name is perfect!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww. She looks like a icecream parfait.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

adorable love her colors


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Very unusual! Is she a keeper?


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

She's a keeper


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

She is definitely a keeper


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cool!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She has beautiful colors!! You are so lucky to have her, plus the fact she is gorgeous!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute. I had one born like that...he ended up changing and is one color now. :/


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww I hope she dont


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's mine as a kid and then an adult.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

DH saw her photo without knowing her name and asked where she got the Neapolitan stripe :lol: I think you chose a very apt name and she's a total cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very pretty ! Congratulations 
I love her !


----------

